# quel disque dur externe choisir?



## ali86 (18 Février 2017)

bonjour, je viens tout juste de m'inscrire sur le site et j'espère que je suis au bon endroit.
j'ai pas mal cherché sur internet et même demandé aux vendeurs d'une boutique apple "reseller" pour acheter un disque dur externe (hdd) pour mon macbook pro mi 2012 non rétina; et je n'ai toujours pas d'idée quoi prendre. faut-il un usb 3 ou un thunderbolt 1; ou voir les 2? on m'a parlé de "rugged" ou "rugged mini" de chez Lacie mais j'ai lu beaucoup de commentaires positif comme du négatif? est-ce que les tours/min est important?
bref que me conseiller vous svp? quel model choisir car moi je suis un peu perdu et je n'ai pas envie de regretter mon achat svp
j'aurais une utilisation simple, c'est-à-dire transfert de fichiers films etc.... mobile et 1to.
pouvez vous m'aider svp
merci d'avance


----------



## JLB21 (19 Février 2017)

Bonjour,

A mon avis, tu n'as pas dû chercher beaucoup, ne serait-ce que sur ce forum…

Le débit des disques durs à plateau dépasse rarement *110/120 Mo/seconde* (sauf montages RAID).

Le débit de l'USB3 est au minimum de *600 Mo/seconde*. Celui du Thunderbolt est au minimum de 1,25 Go/seconde.

Il est donc facile pour toi de déterminer si tu tu veux payer beaucoup plus cher pour du Thunderbolt…

Avec une réserve tout de même, c'est que les DDE Thunderbolt sont chaînables (tu peux en connecter plusieurs bout à bout à partir d'une seule prise de ta machine), ce qui n'est pas le cas de l'USB3.

Personnellement, je possède pas mal de DDE connectés en e-SATA (moyennant convertisseur Thunderbolt), mais j'ai un SSD en boîtier UASP pour le montage vidéo qui assure des débits de plus de 400 Mo/s (lecture/écriture), et il est connecté en USB 3…


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (19 Février 2017)

Salut

Perso je te conseillerai ce type de produit : http://www.apple.com/fr/shop/produc...-portable-porsche-design-1-to-de-lacie-usb-30


----------



## litobar71 (19 Février 2017)

Bien le bonjour,

Je souscris aux explications de jLB21.

Pour un stockage (et/ou autres) externe rapide, pérenne & point ruineux je réduirais la voilure avec un SSD de 750 Gb (MX300) en regardant les promos quotidiennes et y associerais un boitier SATA 2"5 USB3/UASP.


----------



## JLB21 (19 Février 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Perso je te conseillerai ce type de produit : http://www.apple.com/fr/shop/produc...-portable-porsche-design-1-to-de-lacie-usb-30


Moins cher, il y a ceci… 
J'en utilise un au cul de ma box pour mes photos/vidéos personnelles et les dessins animés enfants. Et j'en ai trois autres de la même marque en 500 Go qui m'ont servi longtemps et fonctionnent toujours.
Sans compter mes gros disques en Caviar Black…


----------



## ali86 (19 Février 2017)

merci pour ta réponse JLB21: ça ne me dérange pas de payer plus cher pour le thunderbolt mais sur internet on dit que c'est 2 fois plus rapide en théorie mais en pratique (usb3 et thunderbolt branché) c'est le contraire, c'est-à-dire que l'usb3 le dépasse au niveau temps. et un revendeur m'a dit que tu va juste gagné quelques secondes, ou au mieux une à deux minutes, et que ça ne vaut pas la peine. donc les avis les test des gens divergent pas mal.
moi je souhaite mettre entre 100 et 200€ pour un hdd, et avec tous ce que je vois j'hésite.
donc quel model choisir avec quel connectique?


----------



## ali86 (19 Février 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Perso je te conseillerai ce type de produit : http://www.apple.com/fr/shop/produc...-portable-porsche-design-1-to-de-lacie-usb-30




j'en ai déjà un comme ça que j'ai dû passer a mon frère, c'est sympa mais je n'ai pas aimé le branchement au niveau du disque dur, je n'ai pas trouver ça solide et avec le temps ça a commencé a déconné et j'ai dû jouer avec le câble/la connexion pour que ça capte.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (19 Février 2017)

Si c'est pour de la sauvegarde et du stockage simple le thunderbolt ne sert à rien. 
Tant qu'à faire choisis plutôt une capacité + importante qui te permettra de partitionner ton DDE en 2 fois 1 To :
1 To pour faire des clones ou des sauvegardes Time Machine 
1 To pour les données.
Le 2 To à 124,95 € est une très bonne affaire.
Lacie est une marque fiable.


----------



## ali86 (19 Février 2017)

JLB21 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> A mon avis, tu n'as pas dû chercher beaucoup, ne serait-ce que sur ce forum…
> 
> ...



merci pour ta réponse JLB21: ça ne me dérange pas de payer plus cher pour le thunderbolt mais sur internet on dit que c'est 2 fois plus rapide en théorie mais en pratique (usb3 et thunderbolt branché) c'est le contraire, c'est-à-dire que l'usb3 le dépasse au niveau temps. et un revendeur m'a dit que tu va juste gagné quelques secondes, ou au mieux une à deux minutes, et que ça ne vaut pas la peine. donc les avis les test des gens divergent pas mal.
moi je souhaite mettre entre 100 et 200€ pour un hdd, et avec tous ce que je vois j'hésite.
donc quel model choisir avec quel connectique?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (19 Février 2017)

ali86 a dit:


> j'en ai déjà un comme ça que j'ai dû passer a mon frère, c'est sympa mais je n'ai pas aimé le branchement au niveau du disque dur, je n'ai pas trouver ça solide et avec le temps ça a commencé a déconné et j'ai dû jouer avec le câble/la connexion pour que ça capte.


Dans ce cas achète un disque de ce style : https://www.macway.com/fr/product/30747/storeva-xslim-silver-2-to-usb-30.html
J'ai un boitier comme ceci et j'en suis très content, bien que je préfère de loin les Lacie.


----------



## ali86 (19 Février 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Dans ce cas achète un disque de ce style : https://www.macway.com/fr/product/30747/storeva-xslim-silver-2-to-usb-30.html
> J'ai un boitier comme ceci et j'en suis très content, bien que je préfère de loin les Lacie.



ok sympa le modèle, sinon en Lacie y ce modele: https://www.amazon.fr/LaCie-Rugged-...8&qid=1487500350&sr=1-4&keywords=rugged+lacie
c'est en 1to, mais je n'ai pas compris de partitionner un 2to en deux fois, tu peut m'expliquer stp (je suis débutant)


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (19 Février 2017)

ali86 a dit:


> ok sympa le modèle, sinon en Lacie y ce modele: https://www.amazon.fr/LaCie-Rugged-...8&qid=1487500350&sr=1-4&keywords=rugged+lacie
> c'est en 1to, mais je n'ai pas compris de partitionner un 2to en deux fois, tu peut m'expliquer stp (je suis débutant)


En fait si tu prends un DDE de 2 To, tu peux le diviser logiquement en 2 partitions et y mettre des choses différentes.
Actuellement fais-tu des sauvegardes à l'aide de Time Machine ou autre?
Si non ce serait une bonne occasion pour commencer.


----------



## ali86 (19 Février 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> En fait si tu prends un DDE de 2 To, tu peux le diviser logiquement en 2 partitions et y mettre des choses différentes.
> Actuellement fais-tu des sauvegardes à l'aide de Time Machine ou autre?
> Si non ce serait une bonne occasion pour commencer.



non j'ai jamais utilisé time machine (pour moi c'est en wifi ça non?)
des chose différentes? c'est comme si tu avais 2 disque dur en un, deux classeur non?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (19 Février 2017)

En fait partitionner un disque est une opération obligatoire pour pouvoir écrire des données. 
Tu as soit une seule partition (par défaut) soit plusieurs selon ton choix.
C'est comme une grande armoire (le disque) dans laquelle tu as des casiers pour pouvoir ranger tes données par genre ou utilisation.
Pour Time machine, ça n'a rien à voir avec le wifi. C'est un logiciel de sauvegarde des données qui te permet en cas de besoin de restaurer tes données sur la même machine ou sur une nouvelle (toujours apple).
Pour utiliser ce logiciel, il faut un DDE avec une partition dédiée.
Je te conseille fortement de faire des sauvegardes.
Tu as soit Time Machine qui est intégré au système et qui fonctionne très bien, soit des logiciels de clonage :
Carbon Copy Cloner qui est payant.
SuperDuper qui lui est gratuit.
On peut très bien imaginer les 2 types de sauvegardes : Clone + Time Machine qui n'ont pas tout à fait les mêmes fonctions.

Dans tous les cas quelque soit la stratégie, *il faut faire des sauvegardes*.


----------



## ali86 (19 Février 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> En fait partitionner un disque est une opération obligatoire pour pouvoir écrire des données.
> Tu as soit une seule partition (par défaut) soit plusieurs selon ton choix.
> C'est comme une grande armoire (le disque) dans laquelle tu as des casiers pour pouvoir ranger tes données par genre ou utilisation.
> Pour Time machine, ça n'a rien à voir avec le wifi. C'est un logiciel de sauvegarde des données qui te permet en cas de besoin de restaurer tes données sur la même machine ou sur une nouvelle (toujours apple).
> ...



pourrais-je faire une partition time machine sur le disque dur de mon mac? et sur un externe c'est mieux d'avoir le wifi sur le disque dur non? sinon faudra que le disque dur externe soit constamment branché au mac pour que time machine fasse des sauvegardes.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (19 Février 2017)

Oui tu peux faire une partition TM sur ton HDD. Le problème est que si le HDD tombe en panne, tu as tout perdu. D'où l'intérêt du DDE pour cette fonction.
Pour la deuxième fonction tu peux brancher ton DDE TM une ou 2 fois par semaine, TM faisant entre temps des sauvegardes locales ou pas, en fonction de tes souhaits.


----------



## ScapO (19 Février 2017)

Slt,
ou bien 2 disques en 1 To de ce modèle ci
https://www.amazon.fr/Maxtor-STSHX-...TF8&qid=1487505518&sr=1-1&keywords=samsung+m3


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (19 Février 2017)

ScapO a dit:


> Slt,
> ou bien 2 disques en 1 To de ce modèle ci
> https://www.amazon.fr/Maxtor-STSHX-...TF8&qid=1487505518&sr=1-1&keywords=samsung+m3


C'est aussi une très bonne option de ne pas mettre "tous ses œufs dans le même panier".


----------



## ali86 (19 Février 2017)

ScapO a dit:


> Slt,
> ou bien 2 disques en 1 To de ce modèle ci
> https://www.amazon.fr/Maxtor-STSHX-...TF8&qid=1487505518&sr=1-1&keywords=samsung+m3



il y a des dde deux voir trois fois plus cher alors qu'ils font de l'usb 3 et 1to pourquoi une telle différence de prix? la marque? les tr/min?


----------



## JLB21 (19 Février 2017)

ali86 a dit:


> merci pour ta réponse JLB21: ça ne me dérange pas de payer plus cher pour le thunderbolt mais sur internet on dit que c'est 2 fois plus rapide en théorie mais en pratique (usb3 et thunderbolt branché) c'est le contraire, c'est-à-dire que l'usb3 le dépasse au niveau temps. et un revendeur m'a dit que tu va juste gagné quelques secondes, ou au mieux une à deux minutes, et que ça ne vaut pas la peine. donc les avis les test des gens divergent pas mal.
> moi je souhaite mettre entre 100 et 200€ pour un hdd, et avec tous ce que je vois j'hésite.
> donc quel model choisir avec quel connectique?


Arrête avec ces notions de vitesse, c'est du marketing…

Je crains que tu n'aies pas bien lu ma réponse : à quoi sert que le Thunderbolt soit deux fois plus rapide puisqu'un disque à plateau ne débite que 110/120 Mo en lecture /écriture.
Le facteur limitant, dès lors que l'on soit au moins en USB3, ce n'est pas le débit du tuyau, mais le débit du disque…

Avec un disque à plateau, tu ne copieras pas tes fichiers à plus de *110/120 Mo/seconde*. Donc quel est l'intérêt de disposer d'un 'tuyau' qui permet le passage de 1,25 Go/s ?
Cela peut se discuter pour des SSD externes où l'USB3 de base pourrait être limite (ce qui n'est plus le cas les versions supérieures de l'USB3).

Je répète donc, si tu n'as pas comme semble-t-il c'est ton cas, de besoins particuliers, et pas la nécessité de chaîner plusieurs DDE, prends le moins cher ses 1 To en USB3, quelle que soit la marque.
Ou comme proposé plus haut, 2 To pour le prix d'un DDE Thunderbolt.

Sachant que si tu veux conserver la rapidité de ton disque, il ne faut pas dépasser un certain niveau de remplissage, ce sera plus confortable avec 2 To.

Enfin, concernant la marque, je sais que pour beaucoup de MacUsers, La Cie c'est le graal…
Mais c'est essentiellement parce que les produits de cette marque ont été pendant (et depuis) longtemps systématiquement donnés comme 'compatibles' Mac, ce qui est une hérésie.
Car en vérité, la compatibilité dépend du format de fichier choisi (ce que l'on appelle formatage), et *TOUS* les disques peuvent être formatés dans un format compatible Mac…


----------



## ali86 (19 Février 2017)

JLB21 a dit:


> Arrête avec ces notions de vitesse, c'est du marketing…
> 
> Je crains que tu n'aies pas bien lu ma réponse : à quoi sert que le Thunderbolt soit deux fois plus rapide puisqu'un disque à plateau ne débite que 110/120 Mo en lecture /écriture.
> Le facteur limitant, dès lors que l'on soit au moins en USB3, ce n'est pas le débit du tuyau, mais le débit du disque…
> ...



ok merci pour ces renseignements c'est un peu plus claire pour moi. mais une dernière chose, pour le gros "tuyau" qui fait passer du 1,25go/s il faut un dde de 7400tr/min, là est l'intérêt non?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (19 Février 2017)

Tu te prends la tête pour rien. Pour des sauvegardes pas besoin de tant de vitesse. De toutes manières tu auras du mal à trouver un HDD 2,5" à 7200tr/mn. Le 5400 est largement suffisant.


----------



## ali86 (19 Février 2017)

ok je pense que tu a raison, mais du coup je voudrais partir sur un 2to pour faire une partition pour ma ps4 (pour transfert des jeux de 60go à peu près), est-ce que la vitesse (tr/min) a un impact ou c'est toujours pareil? (peut être un peu hors sujet là)
du coup j'allais prendre ça https://www.macway.com/fr/product/98940/lacie-rugged-mini-2-to-disque-dur-externe-25-usb-30.html


----------



## ali86 (19 Février 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Tu te prends la tête pour rien. Pour des sauvegardes pas besoin de tant de vitesse. De toutes manières tu auras du mal à trouver un HDD 2,5" à 7200tr/mn. Le 5400 est largement suffisant.



ok je pense que tu a raison, mais du coup je voudrais partir sur un 2to pour faire une partition pour ma ps4 (pour transfert des jeux de 60go à peu près), est-ce que la vitesse (tr/min) a un impact ou c'est toujours pareil? (peut être un peu hors sujet là)
du coup j'allais prendre ça https://www.macway.com/fr/product/98940/lacie-rugged-mini-2-to-disque-dur-externe-25-usb-30.html


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Février 2017)

ali86 a dit:


> ok je pense que tu a raison, mais du coup je voudrais partir sur un 2to pour faire une partition pour ma ps4 (pour transfert des jeux de 60go à peu près), est-ce que la vitesse (tr/min) a un impact ou c'est toujours pareil? (peut être un peu hors sujet là)
> du coup j'allais prendre ça https://www.macway.com/fr/product/98940/lacie-rugged-mini-2-to-disque-dur-externe-25-usb-30.html


Si tu le transportes beaucoup et que tu es un peu casse-cou c'est un bon choix car protégé.
Dans le cas contraire un modèle à 120 ou 130 € sera largement suffisant :
https://www.macway.com/fr/product/30755/storeva-pocketstor-usb-30-silver-2-to-25.html
ou
https://www.macway.com/fr/product/30747/storeva-xslim-silver-2-to-usb-30.html


----------



## ScapO (20 Février 2017)

ali86 a dit:


> il y a des dde deux voir trois fois plus cher alors qu'ils font de l'usb 3 et 1to pourquoi une telle différence de prix? la marque? les tr/min?


Re,
je ne sais pas trop en fait, peut-être la politique commerciale du fabricant ?
En tous cas ,ce sont des disques que j'utilise au quotidien ( 500Go 1To et 2 To) sans problème (500 et 1To bougeant beaucoup, le 2To étant plus sédentaire lol )
J'ai un LaCie en 1 To et là aussi , pas de problème.


----------



## JLB21 (20 Février 2017)

ali86 a dit:


> ok merci pour ces renseignements c'est un peu plus claire pour moi. mais une dernière chose, pour le gros "tuyau" qui fait passer du 1,25go/s il faut un dde de 7400tr/min, là est l'intérêt non?


Il faut que tu comprennes que les disques à plateau (non SSD) courants du commerce plafonnent en vitesse d'écriture/lecture à 110/120 Mo/s.
Je possède des 3,5' WD Caviar Black à 7 200 tr/mn en boîtiers Storeva connectés en e-sata, et je ne dépasse pas 120 Mo en écriture.
Et comme précisé par jeanjd63, je ne suis pas sûr qu'il existe des 2,5' à 7 200 tr/mn.

Voici les résultats que j'obtiens chez moi pour des transferts de fichiers de 1 Go, et qui te prouve que les 'gros tuyaux' ne servent à rien pour la plupart des DD usuels  :

- 2,5' USB3 WD 1 To :




- 3,5' 7 200 tr/mn WD Caviar Black 2 To, en boîtier Storeva e-sata/USB3 :





- SSD 500 Go en boîtier USB3 au protocole UASP :


----------



## ScapO (20 Février 2017)

_"Et comme précisé par jeanjd63, je ne suis pas sûr qu'il existe des 2,5' à 7 200 tr/mn."
_
il en existe un chez McWay
_https://www.macway.com/fr/product/27029/storeva-xslim-noir-1-to-7200-trmn-usb-30.html
_
mais je ne sais pas si cela change grand chose...


----------



## JLB21 (20 Février 2017)

ScapO a dit:


> _"Et comme précisé par jeanjd63, je ne suis pas sûr qu'il existe des 2,5' à 7 200 tr/mn."
> _
> il en existe un chez McWay
> _https://www.macway.com/fr/product/27029/storeva-xslim-noir-1-to-7200-trmn-usb-30.html
> ...


Ah, super.

Storeva n'étant pas fabricant de disques mais de boîtier, ce serait intéressant de savoir quelle est la marque du disque.

Et surtout de connaître les débits obtenus, sachant qu'ils se gardent bien d'en parler.

Peut-être quelqu'un sur le forum en possède-t-il un ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Février 2017)

Vous me faites rire avec vos débits.
Là on parle de sauvegardes.
De toutes manières, si on veut des débits valables, il faut passer au SSD.
De plus en terme de fiabilité, je préfèrerai un 5400 qu'un 7200.


----------



## JLB21 (20 Février 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Vous me faites rire avec vos débits.
> Là on parle de sauvegardes.
> De toutes manières, si on veut des débits valables, il faut passer au SSD.
> De plus en terme de fiabilité, je préfèrerai un 5400 qu'un 7200.


On peut quand même en discuter, et surtout montrer, preuves à l'appui qu'il ne faut pas céder aux sirènes du marketing concernant surtout le Thunderbolt.
Qui n'a sa raison d'être comme je l'ai dit que si l'on veut chaîner des dispositifs et dans le cas de gros dispositifs de stockage en mode RAID.

Car je te rappelle que la question initiale portait aussi sur Thunderbolt ou USB3…

Quant à la question du 7 200 tr/mn versus 5 400, cela dépend aussi des marques et du prix payé.
Si tu tapes dans la gamme HGST par exemple, je ne pense pas que ta remarque à propos de la fiabilité soit justifiée…


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Février 2017)

Oui oui, la discussion est possible, mais la différence entre un 5400 et un 7200 par rapport à un SSD, c'est le jour et la nuit.
Quand à la différence entre USB3 et Thunderbolt, ça ne justifie pas le prix du Thunderbolt.


----------



## ali86 (20 Février 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Vous me faites rire avec vos débits.
> Là on parle de sauvegardes.
> De toutes manières, si on veut des débits valables, il faut passer au SSD.
> De plus en terme de fiabilité, je préfèrerai un 5400 qu'un 7200.



pourquoi tu préfère le 5400 au 7200?


----------



## ali86 (20 Février 2017)

JLB21 a dit:


> Il faut que tu comprennes que les disques à plateau (non SSD) courants du commerce plafonnent en vitesse d'écriture/lecture à 110/120 Mo/s.
> Je possède des 3,5' WD Caviar Black à 7 200 tr/mn en boîtiers Storeva connectés en e-sata, et je ne dépasse pas 120 Mo en écriture.
> Et comme précisé par jeanjd63, je ne suis pas sûr qu'il existe des 2,5' à 7 200 tr/mn.
> 
> ...



donc pour toi la vitesse d'écriture et de lecture d'un 7200 et pareil qu'un 5200


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Février 2017)

ali86 a dit:


> pourquoi tu préfère le 5400 au 7200?


C'est comme une voiture, moins ça tourne vite, plus ça va loin.


----------



## JLB21 (20 Février 2017)

ali86 a dit:


> donc pour toi la vitesse d'écriture et de lecture d'un 7200 et pareil qu'un 5200


Non, je n'ai pas dit cela, mais la différence comme le souligne jeanjd63, et comme tu peux le voir sur mes captures d'écran n'est pas très importante. 
Dans mon cas : environ 100 Mo/s avec le 5 400 et 115 avec le 7 200…
Contre plus de 400 avec le SSD…

Quant à la vitesse de rotation, les disques de HGST tournent pour beaucoup d'entre eux à plus de 10 000 trs/mn et sont parmi les plus fiables du marché…
Mais aussi sans doute parmi les plus chers !


----------



## ali86 (20 Février 2017)

JLB21 a dit:


> Non, je n'ai pas dit cela, mais la différence comme le souligne jeanjd63, et comme tu peux le voir sur mes captures d'écran n'est pas très importante.
> Dans mon cas : environ 100 Mo/s avec le 5 400 et 115 avec le 7 200…
> Contre plus de 400 avec le SSD…
> 
> ...



merci pour tout ces infos, je vois plus clair, le thunderbolt ne me servira a rien et pas de 7200 non plu, je pense me prendre un dde basique bien noté simplement, après tous ces dde qu'on m'a cité, pourrais-je les brancher a ma télé-connecté et voir directement mes films dessus?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Février 2017)

ali86 a dit:


> merci pour tout ces infos, je vois plus clair, le thunderbolt ne me servira a rien et pas de 7200 non plu, je pense me prendre un dde basique bien noté simplement, après tous ces dde qu'on m'a cité, pourrais-je les brancher a ma télé-connecté et voir directement mes films dessus?


Pour la TV c'est un peu + compliqué car tous les formats ne sont pas reconnus.
Je te conseillerai avec les économies réalisées d'investir dans une clé USB de grosse capacité qui pourrais être formatée pour être compatible avec la TV.


----------



## ali86 (20 Février 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Pour la TV c'est un peu + compliqué car tous les formats ne sont pas reconnus.
> Je te conseillerai avec les économies réalisées d'investir dans une clé USB de grosse capacité qui pourrais être formatée pour être compatible avec la TV.



ok du coup je voudrais partir sur ce model basique: https://www.amazon.fr/Elements-Disq...1487594919&sr=1-2&keywords=disque+dur+externe
qu'en pense tu? ou sinon ça https://www.macway.com/fr/product/30747/storeva-xslim-silver-2-to-usb-30.html
et le western digital il sera bien compatible sous macOS sierra?


----------



## JLB21 (20 Février 2017)

ali86 a dit:


> merci pour tout ces infos, je vois plus clair, le thunderbolt ne me servira a rien et pas de 7200 non plu, je pense me prendre un dde basique bien noté simplement, après tous ces dde qu'on m'a cité, pourrais-je les brancher a ma télé-connecté et voir directement mes films dessus?


Personnellement, lorsque j'ai écrit 'au cul de ma TV', j'aurais plutôt du préciser 'de ma box' (Freebox) qui lit tout ce qui est sur mon DD (consacré à mes vidéos/photos personnelles, à des dessins animés enfants) pour le transmettre à ma TV.

Pour connecter directement à la TV, comme précisé par jeandj63, ce peut être un peu plus compliqué, dépendant des caractéristiques de celles-ci : lecture d'un DDE connecté en USB ou clé USB seulement, type de formatage de disque accepté, et formats vidéo/audio acceptés.
Le tout étant souvent mal renseigné dans les caractéristiques des TV, avec fréquemment d'énormes déconvenues pour les utilisateurs.
Mais il existe une flopée de passerelles multimedia (en général d'un coût faible) qui assurent l'interface entre ton DDE et ta TV.
Comme le fait ma box player.


----------



## JLB21 (20 Février 2017)

ali86 a dit:


> et le western digital il sera bien compatible sous macOS sierra?


*TOUS* les DDE quelle que soit leur marque sont compatible *quel que soit l'OS*. Il suffit dans certains cas de reformater avec Utilitaire de disque.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Février 2017)

ali86 a dit:


> ok du coup je voudrais partir sur ce model basique: https://www.amazon.fr/Elements-Disq...1487594919&sr=1-2&keywords=disque+dur+externe
> qu'en pense tu? ou sinon ça https://www.macway.com/fr/product/30747/storeva-xslim-silver-2-to-usb-30.html
> et le western digital il sera bien compatible sous macOS sierra?


Pas de soucis. Prend le moins cher.
Oui il sera compatible.
Ensuite ça va dépendre du formatage que tu fais :
Si compatible PC ancien schéma MBR obligatoire -> Pas bon pour Time Machine ou Clone
Si compatible pc récent schéma GUID -> ok pour TM ou Clone.

Perso je te conseille de mettre un format uniquement Mac et d'acheter une clé pour les échanges PC ou TV.


----------



## ali86 (20 Février 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Pas de soucis. Prend le moins cher.
> Oui il sera compatible.
> Ensuite ça va dépendre du formatage que tu fais :
> Si compatible PC ancien schéma MBR obligatoire -> Pas bon pour Time Machine ou Clone
> ...



bah je voudrais mettre 3 partitions si c'est possible: une pour time machine, une pour mes films, fichiers et autres, et la dernière pour ma console. c'est possible tous ça? et je ne comprends pas qu'on tu me parle de l'ancien et nouveau schéma


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Février 2017)

Je te parle de pc récents et pc anciens.
Les récents utilisent les mêmes schémas de partition que les Mac -> UEFI ou GUID
Les anciens  utilisent le bios -> MBR
Pour ta console, je ne sais pas du tout ce qu'elle est capable de lire.
Dans tous les cas Time Machine peut fonctionner sur un schéma MBR même si ce n'est pas conseillé et si ensuite tu n'auras pas toutes les fonctions dispo avec le schéma GUID (impossible de démarrer sur le disque TM).


----------



## ScapO (20 Février 2017)

Re,

_""bah je voudrais mettre 3 partitions si c'est possible: une pour time machine, une pour mes films, fichiers et autres, et la dernière pour ma console. c'est possible tous ça?""
_
Ben je prendrais donc comme je le disais plus haut 2DDE de 1To...1 dédié TM et le second pour Films/Fichiers et autres


----------



## litobar71 (20 Février 2017)

bien le soir,



ali86 a dit:


> bah je voudrais mettre 3 partitions si c'est possible: une pour time machine, une pour mes films, fichiers et autres, et la dernière pour ma console.



future source de désagréments..
tiens-nous au courant sur une période de 6 mois si tu y arrives.

au plaisir


----------



## ali86 (20 Février 2017)

ScapO a dit:


> Re,
> 
> _""bah je voudrais mettre 3 partitions si c'est possible: une pour time machine, une pour mes films, fichiers et autres, et la dernière pour ma console. c'est possible tous ça?""
> _
> Ben je prendrais donc comme je le disais plus haut 2DDE de 1To...1 dédié TM et le second pour Films/Fichiers et autres



les sauvegardes TM prennent combien de place stp? sinon je prends un petit ssd interne pour mon mac et un dde pour mes films fichiers, non?


----------



## ali86 (20 Février 2017)

litobar71 a dit:


> bien le soir,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pourquoi ce n'est pas possible?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Février 2017)

ali86 a dit:


> les sauvegardes TM prennent combien de place stp? sinon je prends un petit ssd interne pour mon mac et un dde pour mes films fichiers, non?


La question est quelle taille fait ton HDD et comment est-il rempli?
Dans le terminal :
*df -H*


----------



## litobar71 (20 Février 2017)

salut,

_*je n'ai pas dit que ceci ne peut fonctionner*_ 
j'ai dit que c'était une source d'emmerdes à la con & qu'il faut privilégier (à l'ère numérique, prix du Gb correct en HDD) la simplicité et avoir 3 HDD externes.

À⁺


----------



## Locke (20 Février 2017)

ali86 a dit:


> pourquoi ce n'est pas possible?


Personne ne dit que ce n'est pas possible, mais si ce seul et unique disque USB qui contient toute ta vie tombe en panne, tu perdras l'intégralité de son contenu. 

Il serait plus judicieux d'avoir un disque dur USB par activité et ne pas mettre tous ses oeufs dans le même panier.


----------



## ali86 (20 Février 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> La question est quelle taille fait ton HDD et comment est-il rempli?
> Dans le terminal :
> *df -H*


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Février 2017)

Tu as 370 Go a sauvegarder.
1 To c'est très bien pour TM. Et tant qu'à faire tu as intérêt au prix des disques d'acheter 2 DDE de 1 To et ainsi différencier les usages.
TM sur un
Tes données sur l'autre.

Tu parlais d'un SSD, je te conseille dans ce cas de remplacer ton HDD interne par un SSD de 500 Go et là tu vas voir les performances.


----------



## ScapO (20 Février 2017)

Re,

Le SSD est un autre débat que celui de sauvegardes externes...Te référer au post de Jean juste au dessus du mien.
La capacité de ton HDD actuel : 500Go Utilisés :372Go donc un externe de 1To cela passe sans problème.
Externe auquel tu adjoints un second externe de même capacité (1To) pour stocker de manière indépendante tes fichiers vidéo, tes fichiers audio bref ce qui te fait plaisir..
En matière de sauvegarde, il vaut mieux multiplier les supports (surtout si tu as des données "importantes" )plutôt que de les concentrer sur un support unique...qui te laissera sans rien en cas de panne;


----------



## ali86 (20 Février 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Tu as 370 Go a sauvegarder.
> 1 To c'est très bien pour TM. Et tant qu'à faire tu as intérêt au prix des disques d'acheter 2 DDE de 1 To et ainsi différencier les usages.
> TM sur un
> Tes données sur l'autre.
> ...



faire une sauvegarde TM sur un disque dur interne ça vaut le coup? sinon je serais parti sur un ssd interne de 500 pour TM et un dde normal de 1to


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Février 2017)

Non. Le SSD en interne à la place du HDD te donnera un réel confort d'utilisation.
Quel modèle de Mac as-tu ?
Que renvoie la commande :
*system_profiler SPHardwareDataType*
En cachant ton n° de série.


----------



## ali86 (20 Février 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Non. Le SSD en interne à la place du HDD te donnera un réel confort d'utilisation.
> Quel modèle de Mac as-tu ?
> Que renvoie la commande :
> *system_profiler SPHardwareDataType*
> En cachant ton n° de série.



non? c'est à dire que les sauvegardes tm ils faut les faire sur un dde?
macbook pro mi 2012 15pouces


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Février 2017)

C'est donc un 15" mi-2012.
Tu peux mettre un SSD sans soucis et récupérer le HDD actuel en achetant un boitier externe.
500 Go ça devrait le faire pour tes films.
Ensuite je te conseille d'acheter un SSD Crucial 500 Go : https://www.amazon.fr/Crucial-MX300-Disque-Flash-interne/dp/B01IAGSD68/ref=sr_1_1
et un boitier : https://www.amazon.fr/Storeva-Boîtier-disque-Xslim-Silver/dp/B00A29A9HI/ref=sr_1_9

Très facile à monter. Voir le mode opératoire ifixit : https://fr.ifixit.com/Guide/Installation+d'un+SSD+dans+le+MacBook+Pro+15-Inch+Unibody+mi-2012/10761


----------



## ali86 (20 Février 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> C'est donc un 15" mi-2012.
> Tu peux mettre un SSD sans soucis et récupérer le HDD actuel en achetant un boitier externe.
> 500 Go ça devrait le faire pour tes films.
> Ensuite je te conseille d'acheter un SSD Crucial 500 Go : https://www.amazon.fr/Crucial-MX300-Disque-Flash-interne/dp/B01IAGSD68/ref=sr_1_1
> ...



je pensais a ça aussi un moment donné, en plus mon mac est devenu très long depuis un certain temps, je vais voir ça du coup pour un ssd et un hdd. je pense que le ralentissement vient de là aussi?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Février 2017)

Avec un SSD et 8 Go de mémoire ça devrait le faire.
Il te reste à acheter :
-un SSD de 500 Go
-un boitier externe pour recycler ton HDD de 500 Go
-un DDE Time Machine (1 To c'est suffisant)


----------



## ali86 (20 Février 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Avec un SSD et 8 Go de mémoire ça devrait le faire.
> Il te reste à acheter :
> -un SSD de 500 Go
> -un boitier externe pour recycler ton HDD de 500 Go
> -un DDE Time Machine (1 To c'est suffisant)



je viens de regardé des vidéos, je vais résumer pour savoir si c'est ok si j'ai bien compris:
le lien du boitier pour disque dur que tu m'a envoyé, pourrais-je mettre le ssd dedans pour copier macOS sierra directement? et ensuite changer avec le hdd et démarré mon mac normalement?
et ensuite mettre le hdd dans ce boitier et l'utiliser comme dde?
les logiciels de clonage, c'est bien pour sauvegarder tout le mac n'est-ce pas? avec les configuration existant, si je veut un mac comme sorti d'usine j'ai juste besoin de macOS sierra téléchargeable sur l'appstore?


----------



## ali86 (21 Février 2017)

ali86 a dit:


> je viens de regardé des vidéos, je vais résumer pour savoir si c'est ok si j'ai bien compris:
> le lien du boitier pour disque dur que tu m'a envoyé, pourrais-je mettre le ssd dedans pour copier macOS sierra directement? et ensuite changer avec le hdd et démarré mon mac normalement?
> et ensuite mettre le hdd dans ce boitier et l'utiliser comme dde?
> les logiciels de clonage, c'est bien pour sauvegarder tout le mac n'est-ce pas? avec les configuration existant, si je veut un mac comme sorti d'usine j'ai juste besoin de macOS sierra téléchargeable sur l'appstore?



ou faut-il  une clé usb bootable obligatoirement?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Février 2017)

ali86 a dit:


> je viens de regardé des vidéos, je vais résumer pour savoir si c'est ok si j'ai bien compris:
> le lien du boitier pour disque dur que tu m'a envoyé, pourrais-je mettre le ssd dedans pour copier macOS sierra directement? et ensuite changer avec le hdd et démarré mon mac normalement?
> et ensuite mettre le hdd dans ce boitier et l'utiliser comme dde?
> les logiciels de clonage, c'est bien pour sauvegarder tout le mac n'est-ce pas? avec les configuration existant, si je veut un mac comme sorti d'usine j'ai juste besoin de macOS sierra téléchargeable sur l'appstore?


Salut

Tu as tout bon.
Ensuite le choix est :
1) cloner ton install actuelle sur le SSD puis inverser les disques. C'est le plus simple et le plus sûr pour retrouver tes petits et c'est ce que je préconise si ton système fonctionne bien. Carbon Copy Cloner fait cela très bien et il est gratuit pendant 1 mois.

2) faire une clean install. Dans ce cas 2 solutions :
-a) Créer une clé d'install : https://forums.macg.co/threads/sierra-ne-sinstalle-pas-sur-mb-pro-mid-2012.1285313/#post-13070534
L'avantage étant de pouvoir recommencer l'opération en cas de besoin sans re-télécharger Sierra (à moins que tu n'aies la fibre).

-b) Démarrer le Mac en mode Recovery (cmd+r lors du boot) puis formater le SSD, mis temporairement dans le boitier externe, et ensuite demander l'installation du système sur le SSD.


----------



## litobar71 (21 Février 2017)

Bon matin,

Je rappelle que Time Machine permet les exclusions (heureusement) & qu'il est envisageable (comme je le fais) de ne sauvegarder que le nécessaire.


----------



## ali86 (21 Février 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Tu as tout bon.
> Ensuite le choix est :
> ...



un technicien de fnac m'a dit que ce n'était pas possible de mettre sierra sur le ssd (encore dans le boitier externe) puis l'installer dans le mac et démarrer normalement. il m'a dit de formater le ssd pour mac dans un premier temps, ensuite booter une clé usb et y mettre sierra; ensuite installer le ssd dans le mac, démarrer le mac avec la clé usb botté branché, appuyer sur alt et ensuite sélectionner la clé pour démarrer.
donc qu'on j'aurais fait tout ça je met sierra sur le nouveau ssd et tout est bon?
j'aurais pas besoin du logiciel de clonage vu que je repart de zéro? et je reste sur le ssd crucial mx300 ou le samsung evo 800?
et en 1) tu a mis de cloner avec le logiciel, je peux pas faire un simple coller?
je comprends pas la différence avec clonage et clé usb booté


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Février 2017)

ali86 a dit:


> un technicien de fnac m'a dit que ce n'était pas possible de mettre sierra sur le ssd (encore dans le boitier externe) puis l'installer dans le mac et démarrer normalement. il m'a dit de formater le ssd pour mac dans un premier temps, ensuite booter une clé usb et y mettre sierra; ensuite installer le ssd dans le mac, démarrer le mac avec la clé usb botté branché, appuyer sur alt et ensuite sélectionner la clé pour démarrer.
> donc qu'on j'aurais fait tout ça je met sierra sur le nouveau ssd et tout est bon?
> j'aurais pas besoin du logiciel de clonage vu que je repart de zéro? et je reste sur le ssd crucial mx300 ou le samsung evo 800?
> et en 1) tu a mis de cloner avec le logiciel, je peux pas faire un simple coller?
> je comprends pas la différence avec clonage et clé usb booté


Il t'a dit n'importe quoi.
Tu veux faire une clean install ou récupérer ton système actuel?
Pour le choix, je partirais sur du Crucial. Simple avis perso.


----------



## Locke (21 Février 2017)

Je confirme aussi que ce vendeur est une buse et oui pour du Crucial.


----------



## ali86 (21 Février 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Il t'a dit n'importe quoi.
> Tu veux faire une clean install ou récupérer ton système actuel?
> Pour le choix, je partirais sur du Crucial. Simple avis perso.



je voudrais avoir un mac comme sorti d'usine (clean install?) et de tout façon j'aurais tout mes infos sur le disque dur de mon mac que je vais récupérer. mes photos je peux avoir avec le cloud et éventuellement garder les donnés itunes et si possible trousseau (c'est possible d'avoir trousseau avec le cloud?).


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Février 2017)

Donc dans ce cas, tu mets le SSD dans le boitier USB, tu démarres sur la partition Recovery du HDD, tu formates le SSD et tu demandes la réinstallation du système en choisissant le SSD.

Ensuite il suffira de mettre le SSD à la place du HDD et lycée de Versailles


----------



## ali86 (21 Février 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Donc dans ce cas, tu mets le SSD dans le boitier USB, tu démarres sur la partition Recovery du HDD, tu formates le SSD et tu demandes la réinstallation du système en choisissant le SSD.
> 
> Ensuite il suffira de mettre le SSD à la place du HDD et lycée de Versailles



"partition Recovery du HDD" c'est en maintenant la touche alt?
pourquoi je peux pas démarrer mon mac normalement et installer sierra sur le ssd? puis le mettre dans le mac


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Février 2017)

Oui tu peux aussi télécharger Sierra et lancer l'install sur le SSD. J'avais pas pensé à ça.
Par contre avant, il faudra lancer l'utilitaire de disques, sélectionner le SSD puis cliquer sur "Effacer" et Là lui donner un nom : "Macintosh SSD" par exemple.


----------



## ali86 (21 Février 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Oui tu peux aussi télécharger Sierra et lancer l'install sur le SSD. J'avais pas pensé à ça.
> Par contre avant, il faudra lancer l'utilitaire de disques, sélectionner le SSD puis cliquer sur "Effacer" et Là lui donner un nom : "Macintosh SSD" par exemple.



ok merci pour vos réponses
j'ai quand même fait une clé usb booté avec sierra au cas oû
je passe la commande du ssd crucial et le boitier, et c'est parti
et une dernière chose, j'ai lu ça sur ifixit, j'en aurais besoin d'un adaptateur, comment je fait pour le savoir stp? https://fr.ifixit.com/Guide/Installation+d'un+SSD+dans+le+MacBook+Pro+15-Inch+Unibody+mi-2012/10761


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Février 2017)

ali86 a dit:


> ........
> et une dernière chose, j'ai lu ça sur ifixit, *j'en aurais besoin d'un adaptateur*, comment je fait pour le savoir stp? https://fr.ifixit.com/Guide/Installation+d'un+SSD+dans+le+MacBook+Pro+15-Inch+Unibody+mi-2012/10761


Tu as vu ça où?
Tu n'as besoin de rien d'autre qu'un tournevis type phillips #00 et d'une clé torx t6.
Perso quand je l'ai fait, je n'ai pas débranché la batterie.


----------



## ali86 (21 Février 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Tu as vu ça où?
> Tu n'as besoin de rien d'autre qu'un tournevis type phillips #00 et d'une clé torx t6.
> Perso quand je l'ai fait, je n'ai pas débranché la batterie.








y a écrit ceci sur le site
oui sur les videos que j'ai vu qu'ils ne débranchent pas la batterie non plus, je vais voir si c'est facile je l'enlève sinon je laisse
et encore une chose stp, donc quand je mettra sierra dans le ssd encore dans le boitier, je dois le lancer et l'installer non? et pas simplement faire le transfert de "installer sierra"?


----------



## peyret (21 Février 2017)

-
edit erreur de post.... une fausse manoeuvre


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Février 2017)

ali86 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 113365
> 
> y a écrit ceci sur le site
> oui sur les videos que j'ai vu qu'ils ne débranchent pas la batterie non plus, je vais voir si c'est facile je l'enlève sinon je laisse
> et encore une chose stp, donc quand je mettra sierra dans le ssd encore dans le boitier, je dois le lancer et l'installer non? et pas simplement faire le transfert de "installer sierra"?


Bien sûr il faut lancer l'install sur la cible "Macintosh SSD"


----------



## ali86 (21 Février 2017)

je suis allé a carrefour pour m'acheter un câble usb 3.0 que j'ai demander à un vendeur car j'avais pas trouvé. puis en a commencé a discuté sur le changement de mon disque dur. il m'a dit qu'il était micro-entrepreneur (informatique) il me semble (il m'a donné ça carte de visite) et on a commencé a parler. il m'a dit qu'il pouvait virer mon lecteur cd et y installer le hdd qu'il va récupérer, je ne sais pas si c'est faisable si ça vaut le coup et si c'est risqué?
ensuite il me dit que 500go le ssd et un peu beaucoup qu'il fallait partir sur un 250, que je trouve pas assez car ça va être rempli assez rapidement je pense. et une de ses raison c'est de pas mettre mes film car ce n'est pas très bon pour le ssd.
et le plus important (ça m'a inquité un peu) c'est "trim", il me dit que le mac perce le ssd pour au cas où j'aurais un problème dessus bah le mac revient en arrière sur ce perçage enfaite et qu'il fallait absolument le désactiver (il estime que ça l'abime). alors que sur internet j'ai lu que c'était mieux le "trim" et que même les utilisateurs de mac le réclamait à apple.
que pensez vous de trim svp? quels sont vos avis?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Février 2017)

ali86 a dit:


> je suis allé a carrefour pour m'acheter un câble usb 3.0 que j'ai demander à un vendeur car j'avais pas trouvé. puis en a commencé a discuté sur le changement de mon disque dur. il m'a dit qu'il était micro-entrepreneur (informatique) il me semble (il m'a donné ça carte de visite) et on a commencé a parler. il m'a dit qu'il pouvait virer mon lecteur cd et y installer le hdd qu'il va récupérer, je ne sais pas si c'est faisable si ça vaut le coup et si c'est risqué?
> ensuite il me dit que 500go le ssd et un peu beaucoup qu'il fallait partir sur un 250, que je trouve pas assez car ça va être rempli assez rapidement je pense. et une de ses raison c'est de pas mettre mes film car ce n'est pas très bon pour le ssd.
> et le plus important (ça m'a inquité un peu) c'est "trim", il me dit que le mac perce le ssd pour au cas où j'aurais un problème dessus bah le mac revient en arrière sur ce perçage enfaite et qu'il fallait absolument le désactiver (il estime que ça l'abime). alors que sur internet j'ai lu que c'était mieux le "trim" et que même les utilisateurs de mac le réclamait à apple.
> que pensez vous de trim svp? quels sont vos avis?


Tu te poses trop de questions et il semble que les réponses que l'on te donne sont remises en cause après chaque interlocuteur. 
Je n'ai pas envie de perdre mon temps avec toutes ces histoires.
Tu fais comme tu le sens.


----------



## ali86 (21 Février 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Tu te poses trop de questions et il semble que les réponses que l'on te donne sont remises en cause après chaque interlocuteur.
> Je n'ai pas envie de perdre mon temps avec toutes ces histoires.
> Tu fais comme tu le sens.



non non mais comme je suis vraiment novice j'essai de comprendre, je reste sur le ssd crucial 500 le boitier et c'est le plus simple pour moi, après c'est cette histoire de "trim" que je ne connais pas, ça se trouve il m'a dit ça pour que j'aille chez lui. je reste sur la méthode qu'on m'a dit, je voudrais juste savoir c'est quoi ce trim


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Février 2017)

Trim est une fonction qui permet de conserver à ton SSD ses performances initiales.
Très simple à mettre en œuvre dans le terminal, une fois le SSD monté en interne, par la commande :
*sudo trimforce enable*
Je te conseille fortement de l'activer.


----------



## marenostrum (21 Février 2017)

j'ai utilisé la plupart des marques en HDD, le meilleur est de marque Seagate 2 To, qui se trouvait dans ma Time Capsule fabriqué par Apple. il est le plus silencieux (on entend rien même sur un boitier docking) et le plus rapide (135 Mo/s, mesuré par BlackMagic Disc Speed Test, app gratuite App Store)
le disque le moins fiable pour moi, c'était un Samsung 500 Go. il marche toujours mais donne des signes de faiblesse (bruit aigu et parfois ne monte pas au démarrage sur un MacPro 2008 avec 4 HDD et un SSD où y a le système)


----------



## kaos (23 Février 2017)

marenostrum a dit:


> j'ai utilisé la plupart des marques en HDD, le meilleur est de marque Seagate 2 To, qui se trouvait dans ma Time Capsule fabriqué par Apple. il est le plus silencieux (on entend rien même sur un boitier docking) et le plus rapide (135 Mo/s, mesuré par BlackMagic Disc Speed Test, app gratuite App Store)
> le disque le moins fiable pour moi, c'était un Samsung 500 Go. il marche toujours mais donne des signes de faiblesse (bruit aigu et parfois ne monte pas au démarrage sur un MacPro 2008 avec 4 HDD et un SSD où y a le système)



J'ai pu comparer plusieurs disques (2.5 en USB2) avec le même soft que toi dans différents Boitiers externes à tour de rôle.
Je voulais mettre en relation Prix et vitesse de transfert.

Avec les résultats je me suis rendu compte que le point névralgique est en fait le Chipset de la carte, certains sont codés avec les pieds et on atteins à peine 15Mo/s avec un autre 40Mo/s (l'USB 2 théorique est à 60Mo/s jamais atteins cela va de soi)

Malheureusement, en achetant un boitier, on ne sait que très rarement quel Chipset est dedans 

Pour la qualité des HD, je t'invite a regarder l' excellent rapport *Blackbaze*, c'est une boite qui a créer des serveurs a 20 ou 30 HD dedans et en consomme à la pelle, ils publient donc leur rapport de panne chaque trimestre et sont, de ce fait, devenus une référence a ne pas négliger.

_Bon après faut prendre de la distance, ils ont une utilisation particulière mais peuvent mettre en évidence des série pas super fiable._


----------



## ali86 (26 Février 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Tu as vu ça où?
> Tu n'as besoin de rien d'autre qu'un tournevis type phillips #00 et d'une clé torx t6.
> Perso quand je l'ai fait, je n'ai pas débranché la batterie.



slt, j'ai reçu et installé mon ssd crucial, tout est nickel j'ai installer macOS Sierra facilement et je vois bien une nette amélioration sur mon mac, merci a tous.
mais il y a un adaptateur avec le ssd, un simple cadre avec de la colle a chaque bout, ça sert a quoi svp? j'ai remis les 4 vis de mon hdd sur le ssd et ça tient bien dans son emplacement, et du coup je ne sais pas a quoi ça sert. c'est a mettre au dessus pour qu'il n'y est pas d'espace avec le capot du mac?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (26 Février 2017)

Ça ne sert à rien dans ton cas.
Tu peux le revendre.


----------



## ali86 (26 Février 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Trim est une fonction qui permet de conserver à ton SSD ses performances initiales.
> Très simple à mettre en œuvre dans le terminal, une fois le SSD monté en interne, par la commande :
> *sudo trimforce enable*
> Je te conseille fortement de l'activer.



j'allais activer trim et en fouillant dans rapport système il indique que trim n'est pas prise en charge par le ssd, dois-je me fier a ça?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (26 Février 2017)

Active le et tu reverfies après.


----------



## kaos (27 Février 2017)

ali86 a dit:


> slt, j'ai reçu et installé mon ssd crucial, tout est nickel j'ai installer macOS Sierra facilement et je vois bien une nette amélioration sur mon mac, merci a tous.
> mais il y a un adaptateur avec le ssd, un simple cadre avec de la colle a chaque bout, ça sert a quoi svp? j'ai remis les 4 vis de mon hdd sur le ssd et ça tient bien dans son emplacement, et du coup je ne sais pas a quoi ça sert. c'est a mettre au dessus pour qu'il n'y est pas d'espace avec le capot du mac?
> Voir la pièce jointe 113451




Certains ordinateurs utilisent des emplacement 7 pouces et d'autres 9 pouces, du coup Crucial donne ce truc, je ne l'ai jamais utilisé non plus ...


----------



## ali86 (27 Février 2017)

bon ce n'est pas dans la bonne catégorie du forum mais voila, ma question est sur les apps: j'ai l'iphone 7 j'ai Pages, Numbers, etc
pourrais-je les avoir sur mon mac aussi sans payer? j'ai commencé un cv sur Pages sur mon iPhone et j'aimerais continuer sur le même fichier depuis mon mac. si je peut avoir de l'aide svp sinon sur quel forum aller?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (27 Février 2017)

ali86 a dit:


> bon ce n'est pas dans la bonne catégorie du forum mais voila, ma question est sur les apps: j'ai l'iphone 7 j'ai Pages, Numbers, etc
> pourrais-je les avoir sur mon mac aussi sans payer? j'ai commencé un cv sur Pages sur mon iPhone et j'aimerais continuer sur le même fichier depuis mon mac. si je peut avoir de l'aide svp sinon sur quel forum aller?


Si tu les as acheté, tu vas les retrouver dans AppStore, mes achats.


----------



## litobar71 (27 Février 2017)

oh!ho!

que voici une jolie _jeanpalissade_ de rigueur!

La Palice kant à lui casse du sucre sur les s.

Au plaisir.


----------



## ali86 (27 Février 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Si tu les as acheté, tu vas les retrouver dans AppStore, mes achats.



il n'y figure pas, par exemple je n'ai jamais acheté garageband pourtant je l'ai sur mon mac et iPhone (alors que sur le store il est payant). 
de plus avec iCloud je devrais le retrouver sur mon mac? et autre chose, je vais sur pages, ensuite sur mon cv, je clic sur les pointillés pour plus d'options, ensuite je clic sur Collaborer puis Continuer; et là il me dit d'activer iCloud Drive avec Pages, il est bien activé mais je ne le retrouve pas sur mon mac


----------

